# más tirados que una paraguaya



## Alemanita

Hola, estimados.

En la serie española 'Vivir sin permiso' un personaje dice:
_Nos dejaste más tirados que una paraguaya_. 
Como contexto les pongo este enlace. El sentido está claro.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Hay alguna explicación para esta comparación?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.

*Enlaces a sitios de video no están permitidos en el foro. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Ahí mismo dan varias respuesta. Algunas de ellas:

_Es simple, se refiere a las mujeres llevadas a España y las dejan sin su trabajo prometido.

Muchas paraguayas no tienen la vida  digna que vos tenés acá. Sobre todo en España, esas paraguayas " tiradas ", fueron a trabajar en su mayoría, en la prostitución o de domésticas. Una triste realidad._

Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Gracias, Trastolillo.
Es cierto, las llevan a España y las dejan tiradas.
Pero, ¿por qué justo las paraguayas? Eso se hace/hizo con mujeres de muchas nacionalidades.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Nunca oído por aquí. Y no lo habría entendido (no sé si la explicación que se da es correcta o son suposiciones). A ver si alguien ofrece otra interpretación...

Saludos


----------



## Mister Draken

Alemanita said:


> Gracias, Trastolillo.
> Es cierto, las llevan a España y las dejan tiradas.
> Pero, ¿por qué justo las paraguayas? Eso se hace/hizo con mujeres de muchas nacionalidades.



Modo especulativo: Podría haber sido de cualquier nacionalidad, pero sí se dice "mas colgado que una paraguaya", donde se hace referencia a una "hamaca paraguaya". Por extensión el guionista inventó (casi inconscientemente) "más tirado que una paraguaya".


----------



## Lamarimba

_más ida que una paraguaya
más sola que una paraguaya
más cortado que una paraguaya
más desubicados que una paraguaya_

Así lo he visto en la red. ¿Qué pasa con las paraguayas?



Mister Draken said:


> se dice "mas colgado que una paraguaya", donde se hace referencia a una "hamaca paraguaya". Por extensión el guionista inventó (casi inconscientemente) "más tirado que una paraguaya"



Me inclino a pensar así también. Dejar a alguien colgado  y dejarlo tirado se parecen bastante.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Frase hecha, usada en Argentina: _te engañaron como a sirvienta (o mucama) paraguaya._

Hoy condenada (y justamente) por racista, discriminatoria, misógina y varios etc. más.
Va en línea con lo que menciana Trastolillo. Y además, seguramente con engaños amorosos, típicos de los varones de la casa con el personal doméstico a mediados del s. XX y que tantos libretos de telenovelas alimentaron.

Edito: también reemplazable por _correntina_ (de la provincia de Corrientes, lindante con Paraguay).


----------



## Mister Draken

Es cierto. Pero no sé cómo se explicaría su uso en una serie española (gallega).


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Capaz que como explica Trastolillo el fenómeno se replicó en España. No sé cuánta emigración paraguaya hay o hubo en España como para justificar ese uso.


----------



## Lamarimba

Hakuna Matata said:


> No sé cuánta emigración paraguaya hay o hubo en España como para justificar ese uso.


No tanta como la de otras nacionalidades que hacen los mismos o peores trabajos que los que comentas.


----------



## Mister Draken

Pero, además, no son las paraguayas y paraguayos quienes usarían la deleznable frase hecha argentina. En todo caso sería que muchos argentinos residentes en España la estuvieran usando y hasta tal punto que habría permeado al habla corriente española y llegado a una serie. Muy improbable.


----------



## Lamarimba

En 2021, 70.000 uruguayos legalmente establecidos en España, por 297.000 colombianos, 209.000 venezolanos, y 127.000 ecuatorianos, por nombrar solo algunos de origen hispanoamericano. Según esta página.

Edito:
Y 96.000 argentinos "permeándonos" todo el rato.


----------



## jilar

Nunca oída por aquí.

Y si la explicación es la dada por Trastolillo, la frase tendría que ser diferente:
Más tirados que *a* una paraguaya.

Para que "paraguaya" sea el objeto y no el sujeto.
Como explica Trastolillo "son las paraguayas las que han sido abandonadas, y no que ellas abandonen o dejen tirado a otros.

Habría que conocer al guionista que puso esa frase en los diálogos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

A lo que me refería es a los comentarios que transcribe Trastolillo sacados del mismo Twitter y que Alemanita parcialmente confirma:



Trastolillo said:


> Hola.
> 
> *Ahí mismo dan varias respuesta. Algunas de ellas:*
> 
> _Es simple, se refiere a las mujeres llevadas a España y las dejan sin su trabajo prometido.
> 
> Muchas paraguayas no tienen la vida  digna que vos tenés acá. Sobre todo en España, esas paraguayas " tiradas ", fueron a trabajar en su mayoría, en la prostitución o de domésticas. Una triste realidad._
> 
> Saludos.



No sé de qué nacionalidad serán las personas que hicieron esos comentarios. Y como no soy usuario de Twitter, no me deja ver más porque me pone un cartelón que me insta a registrarme, cosa que ni pienso hacer. Pero ese "vos" indica un latinoamericano, quizás un argentino. Obviamente no es un español.


----------



## Mister Draken

Hakuna Matata said:


> A lo que me refería es a los comentarios que transcribe Trastolillo sacados del mismo Twitter y que Alemanita parcialmente confirma:
> 
> 
> 
> No sé de qué nacionalidad serán las personas que hicieron esos comentarios. Y como no soy usuario de Twitter, no me deja ver más porque me pone un cartelón que me insta a registrarme, cosa que ni pienso hacer. Pero ese "vos" indica un latinoamericano, quizás un argentino. Obviamente no es un español.



El personaje es colombiano (paisa), por eso usa "vos".


----------



## jilar

Mister Draken said:


> serie española (gallega)


Ambientada en Galicia, que no gallega. Las productoras están en Madrid, así que, de querer concretar ese "española" habría que decir madrileña.


----------



## Mister Draken

jilar said:


> Ambientada en Galicia, que no gallega. Las productoras están en Madrid, así que, de querer concretar ese "española" habría que decir madrileña.


Buena aclaración, porque hay pocos actores gallegos y se habla poco gallego. A pesar de estar el gran José Coronado, la serie no me enganchó.


----------



## jilar

Yo antes entendería algo como:
-Nos dejaste más tirados que un Seiscientos.

Haciendo referencia al Seat 600, un modelo muy antiguo y que, lo más probable es que tenga fallos en el motor, y de ahí que el coche te deje tirado. No que alguien deje tirado al coche (esto es lo que sucede a las paraguayas).


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Mister Draken said:


> El personaje es colombiano (paisa), por eso usa "vos".


Me parece que no nos referimos a lo mismo. Yo decía por el "vos" que figura(ba) en el desaparecido enlace a Twitter: _ la vida digna que *vos* tenés acá._ Eso, supongo, lo decía algún otro usuario de Twitter, no un personaje de la serie. O no estoy entendiendo nada, entonces.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Ambientada en Galicia, que no gallega.


¡Perfecto!

(Te adoro -sólo por eso, te adoro-.)


----------



## franzjekill

Lamarimba said:


> Dejar a alguien colgado y dejarlo tirado se parecen bastante.


En una entrevista a Javier Solana (un político español, para quienes no lo conocen) aparece el siguiente diálogo entre la periodista y el entrevistado:

P.-¿Me permite una leve intromisión en su intimidad? Su carrera es brillante, ocupa usted un cargo pomposo y cosecha mucho parabién, pero sospecho que en Bruselas *está más colgado que una paraguaya.*
R.-¿Ah, sí? ¿ *Y qué significa estar más colgado que una paraguaya*?
P.-*Más solo que la una.*

En una nota del Diario de León, aparece el siguiente comentario irónico:

Uno de los más sólidos intelectos que ha dado la España de las últimas décadas [...]  es el del boxeador Perico Fernández, un personaje de veta brava y, por decirlo claramente, *más colgado que una paraguaya*. En cierta ocasión fue a pelear a Tailandia con un boxeador local, apodado por el púgil aragonés como El chino , quien le dio tal paliza que incluso se sentían los puñetazos a través del televisor. De regreso a España y a la pregunta de los periodistas sobre lo que había ocurrido, el pobre Perico sólo pudo tartamudear: «¡Fue la caló...!».

Aclarando que oscurece, como decimos por esta tierra. En el segundo ejemplo, no parece que el significado sea que el boxeador "está más solo que la una".


----------



## maidinbedlam

Desde que empecé a leer este hilo he estado pensando en la paraguaya fruta, no en mujer originaria de Paraguay. Pero aún así,  ni idea de por qué se dice más tirado / colgado que una paraguaya. Supongo que son frases hechas y ya.


----------



## gato radioso

Sigo dudando que se refiera a la fruta y no a una persona.


----------



## Ballenero

Mister Draken said:


> "mas colgado que una paraguaya", donde se hace referencia a una "hamaca paraguaya".


No hay más.


hamaca paraguaya
1. f. Arg. y Ur. hamaca (‖ red).


----------



## Calambur

Alemanita said:


> Hola, estimados.
> 
> En la serie española 'Vivir sin permiso' un personaje dice:
> _Nos dejaste más tirados que una paraguaya_.
> Como contexto les pongo este enlace. El sentido está claro.
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Hay alguna explicación para esta comparación?
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado.


Hola.

No llegué a ver el enlace y desconozco el asunto de que trata, de modo que no sé cuál es el sentido.
Pero si oyera así, sin más,_ "*Nos dejaste más tirados que una paraguaya*" _(dicho en una serie española), difícilmente lo asociaría con una mujer de nacionalidad paraguaya, y muchísimo menos con una hamaca paraguaya.

Así que consulté el DUE y encontré algo que ya sabía, pero que copio aquí pues quizá algunos no lo tuvieron presente:


> *tirado, -a*
> [...]
> *2* _(Estar, Ir)_ Aplicado a mercancías, muy abundante en el mercado y, por consecuencia, muy barato. [...]



Esto me hizo pensar que la comparación por la cual preguntás, *Alemanita*, hace referencia a la fruta llamada "paraguaya" (o "paraguayo") -en esta zona de la Argentina conocida como "durazno japonés"-, y que el sentido podría ser:
_"...más tirados que una fruta"._

Por lo que leí _por ahí_ en Google, esa fruta está siendo muy cultivada y consumida en España, así que creo que no sería totalmente disparatado pensar que el guionista haya razonado algo como:
"A ver, a ver... quiero referirme a una fruta... ¡Pongo "paraguaya"! (y pongo ésa en particular porque abunda mucho y su valor tiende a caer)."

Es sólo mi intento...

Saludos._


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> _"*Nos dejaste más tirados que una paraguaya*" _(dicho en una serie española),


Todas las teorías son posibles, pero la mayor pega a la tuya es que en España conocemos esa fruta con su forma masculina; compramos paraguayos... si nos apetecen. 

A mí la que más me va convenciendo es la que refiere a una hamaca. Ya sea con colgados, así se usan, o con tirados, es lo que pasaría de fallar tal hamaca.

Pero, repito, expresión inusitada por aquí.


----------



## maidinbedlam

jilar said:


> Todas las teorías son posibles, pero la mayor pega a la tuya es que en España conocemos esa fruta con su forma masculina; compramos paraguayos... si nos apetecen.


Siento discrepar. Nací en Madrid aunque vivo en Galicia y puedo asegurar que para mí la fruta es femenina y lo ha sido siempre. 
Esto no quiere decir que apoye la teoría de la fruta porque no estoy segura, pero la de la hamaca también me suscita dudas. Quizás valdría para "colgados" pero no tanto para el "tirados" que es la frase original de este hilo.


----------



## Ballenero

Colgado y tirado, en este caso, son sinónimos.
Este tipo de expresiones sufren variaciones según van pasando de boca en boca.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jilar said:


> Todas las teorías son posibles, pero la mayor pega a la tuya es que en España conocemos esa fruta con su forma masculina; compramos paraguayos... si nos apetecen.


De acuerdo con @jilar. Y aunque no conocía la "hamaca paraguaya" que se ha nombrado, parece la mejor opción. Pero me reafirmo en mi primer comentario: sin más contexto sigo sin terminar de entenderlo.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Chicos:

La cuestión (o una parte de ella) es que una hamaca paraguaya (también llamada "coy") se cuelga (no se tira).
Ver.

Saludos._


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> se cuelga (no se tira).


Ya, ya, pero también te puede tirar, léase se suelta por atarla mal o porque rompe  la rama donde la sujetaste.
De ahí a "dejar tirado" no va mucho. 
Una vez estás en el suelo porque la hamaca falló (te tiró), te dejó tirado (estás en el suelo). Ahora solo tienes que interpretar "dejar tirado" como debería entenderse aquí, entre personas sería como dejar abandonado o, para cosas, como un coche o así, que no te da la función o utilidad que tiene.


----------



## Alemanita

¡Qué interesante resultó este hilo!
Muchas gracias a todos por responder.
Parece que no hay manera de averiguar el origen.
Yo me inclino por: "quedar más colgado que una (hamaca) paraguaya", que se originó en algún país del Cono Sur, porque en España no se le dice 'hamaca' a la mecedora (y por lo tanto no hace falta diferenciar hamaca de hamaca paraguaya), luego cruzó el charco y como nadie en España asocia 'paraguaya' con hamaca, se perdió el doble sentido de 'dejar colgado' y se reemplazó por 'dejar tirado'.


----------



## Ballenero

Alemanita said:


> porque en España no se le dice 'hamaca' a la mecedora


Hamaca y mecedora son cosas distintas.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Ya, ya, pero también te puede tirar, léase se suelta por atarla mal o porque rompe la rama donde la sujetaste.
> De ahí a "dejar tirado" no va mucho.


Humm... Lo veo poco probable. No es imposible, por supuesto, pero para atarla mal o para elegir mal el lugar de donde colgarla, habría que ser muy pero muy torpe.
Tengo dos de esas hamacas (tenía tres, pero una "la tiré" yo... la deseché, porque estaba muy vieja) y nunca me sucedió lo que decís. Sin embargo, sí es posible caerse. Si uno se apoya mal en ella (p. ej. en el momento de sentarse -que es lo que uno hace antes de acostarse/estirarse en tales hamacas-) es muy normal que la hamaca gire o se incline de tal modo que uno se caiga. A mí me ha pasado -hace _unos... unos_... millones de años, bueno, digamos, sesenta, pues de esas hamacas siempre hubo en la casa donde nací- cuando no sabía usarlas, pero nunca diría que la hamaca "me tiró". Me caí sola, por no saber usarla.
Pero tal vez un español diría "la hamaca me tiró". Eso no lo sé. En ese caso, sería una figura muy interesante: la personificación. 

En fin, como sea, coincido con esto:


Alemanita said:


> Parece que no hay manera de averiguar el origen.



---

No entiendo esto:


Alemanita said:


> "quedar más colgado que una (hamaca) paraguaya", que se originó en algún país del Cono Sur,


¿Qué es lo que se originó en el Cono Sur?: ¿ese tipo de hamaca?, ¿la expresión completa...?


----------



## Alemanita

Ballenero said:


> Hamaca y mecedora son cosas distintas.


En España sí, en Argentina no. Por eso se diferencia entre hamaca (=mecedora en España) y hamaca paraguaya (=hamaca en España).




Calambur said:


> ¿la expresión completa...?


Sí, a eso me refería. Ya lo dijo Mr. Draken:


Mister Draken said:


> pero sí se dice "mas colgado que una paraguaya",


----------



## Calambur

Alemanita said:


> Sí, a eso me refería.


Gracias por la aclaración. No tengo oída esa expresión por aquí, pero quizá en algunos lugares se use.

Saludos._


----------

